# Is this considered Sacrilege to R34 GTR



## Dema (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,
Im attempting to do a front end conversion of R34 GTR, hood, bumpers, sideskirts, headlamps, repeaters ect to a P11.
it has been done before many many years ago : 
and it looks very good. In my opinion, a Nissan Primera (with the conversion and my limited knowledge of skylines in general cosmetics),, looks like a R34, except much shorter and a tad bit taller, which doesn't matter since my p11's ride height is very low.
unfortunately the individual who sourced the parts and all the designs of fabrication it took to do a flush conversion, basicly the idiot deleted it and didn't want anyone, such I as to do the same conversion. He has since then sold that P11, which he named SKYMERA.
Since I will be attempting a conversion, aside from the parts needed, I wanted to ask this community skyline enthusiasts if it was sacrilege to do a conversion. I know if I didn't have the blessings of ur community I would be screwed and not get the answers I need.
I just want to GE this out of the way before I sourse in all the parts.
no matter what it can be done but i developed a budget based on most of the fabrications/modding done by my self. I don't want to have to pay some some one to do this for me. Im a broke college student haha.
thanks and let me know what you think.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

If you want to do mate, do it, dont ever let anyone tell you what you can and cant do, its your life, its your car, its your money.

Some people might not like the idea, but thats not your problem and the world would be so very boring if we where all the same


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

You want the blessing of a forum to do a conversion on your car? As Marky says, it's your car and if you want to do it then you go for it. forums are about cars, it's not the other way round.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

I just wonder for all the trouble and money involved, would it be easier to just buy a 4-door r34? They're not worth that much nowadays.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

godzirra said:


> I just wonder for all the trouble and money involved, would it be easier to just buy a 4-door r34? They're not worth that much nowadays.


I reckon they are holding value better than most :chuckle:

I do agree that it'd be easier to buy the most powerful 4 door R34 GTT in the UK...

Nissan : 440hp R34 GTT 4-door Street Sleeper

Really friendly, genuine seller to :wavey:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Dont think 440 is close to the most powerful 4 door 34 gtt in the world ................... nice shameless for sale plug though


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

RSVFOUR said:


> Dont think 440 is close to the most powerful 4 door 34 gtt in the world ................... nice shameless for sale plug though


He said UK, not world.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

Marky_GTSt said:


> He said UK, not world.


Thank you for pointing that out to RSVFOUR...

As far as I'm aware, it's also the most powerful Tiptronic in the UK as well.


----------



## Dema (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate not getting flamed. I suppose the men and women on the other side of the pond are much nicer counter parts.
yes I would much rather own a 4 door r34, but unfortunately, Nissan Skyline is illegal to own in the united states. Aside from the r35 (which the United States place ecu restrictions ) so im stuck with the front end conversion. 
but it is not illegal to own the internals, like a rb25dett engine swap in a S13 or to own andyothe part of the car. Which is very stupid. It boils down to to car being registered as Nissan skyline. The federal government will come to your home take it away if u have a registered skyline. But there were less than 800 skylines in the united states and only a few remain hidden away by fearful owners.
I would like to blame the movie, The Fast and The Furious for ****ing up owning this car and putting a image in the governments head every owner wishes to cause mayhem and support illegal street racking.
on the lighter side, since skyline is so rare here, my front end conversion would make it very unique. And that all I want and it will make me happy..


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Don't do it. In 20 years time you will look back at it and think what on earth was I thinking of???
If you want to make a P11 look tough give it the BTCC look. Check out Touring Car Spares website for some proper BTCC parts.


----------



## SkylinerDave (Aug 6, 2009)

^^^^^ 100% agree with that, Don't try and make it something its not, i have seen that SKYMERA and imo it looks awful.

Its your car bud so you can tell me to get stuffed, however i think you should stick to it being a Primera.

All the best with what you chose to do either way


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You will spend ridiculous amounts of money you won't get back...have fun!:chuckle:


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

i wouldnt....i remember the skymera and although it was done well it looked just like a messed up skyline. all its ever going to be in my eyes is a mutalated p11. my other half had a p11 gt and its a nice car in its own right.
but yes its your car so you can do what you like with it mate but im just not a fan of lookey likey car conversions.


----------



## arch177 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe just save your pennies for the future and buy a real GT-R that will hold its money within reason. If you build your skymera you will have a very unique car but you wont ever see any more back for those modifacations as toni says. My answer would be save your money and buy a GT-R


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

tonigmr2 said:


> You will spend ridiculous amounts of money you won't get back...have fun!:chuckle:


Isn't that what we all do with our Skylines 

Didn't know it was banned in the States though, when did that happen?

cheers

Tal


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

you would probably be better spending the money on a 200sx engine swap for your car rather than a bodykit. or buying a 350z 200sx 300zx. if you cant buy a gtr in America


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Dema said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate not getting flamed. I suppose the men and women on the other side of the pond are much nicer counter parts.
> yes I would much rather own a 4 door r34, but unfortunately, Nissan Skyline is illegal to own in the united states. Aside from the r35 (which the United States place ecu restrictions ) so im stuck with the front end conversion.
> but it is not illegal to own the internals, like a rb25dett engine swap in a S13 or to own andyothe part of the car. Which is very stupid. It boils down to to car being registered as Nissan skyline. The federal government will come to your home take it away if u have a registered skyline. But there were less than 800 skylines in the united states and only a few remain hidden away by fearful owners.
> I would like to blame the movie, The Fast and The Furious for ****ing up owning this car and putting a image in the governments head every owner wishes to cause mayhem and support illegal street racking.
> on the lighter side, since skyline is so rare here, my front end conversion would make it very unique. And that all I want and it will make me happy..


In California these two Brothers from Japan took an R33 GTR and dropped it all in to the frame of a 240SX, transfer case, diff, the whole 9 yards left hand drive at that. I was reading an article about it, in one of those stateside tuner mags. thats what you should go for forget looking like one, get one do the change over, paint it MP3 and call it the Chameleon.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Just save up and avoid the bother.
Buy an R32 GT-R when they become legal to import to the States from 2014.
If you really want a 34 lookalike you can fit a Bee-R 324 kit. 

You'll be laughed at a lot less and actually have something that drives as good as it looks.

Or, as others say - turn your P11 into a lightweight street racer, although I suspect in the States they didn't sell it as tuned as other markets like Europe, Japan, etc.


----------

